# Av. Jorge Chávez * Arequipa * lindas casonas.



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Espero que hayan más fotos de esta avenida que por zonas es muy bonita


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Le tiene un aire a Lince, Magdalena.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Lú! espero que hayan mas fotos


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Creo que se molesto por que criticamos la seguridad de la avenida. ..


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

Que infantil eres...

Mañana traeré las fotos.


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Lu! said:


> Que infantil eres...
> 
> Mañana traeré las fotos.


No te molestes .. es una broma


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

*Avenida Goyeneche*

La avenida Goyeneche Y Jorge Chávez se ubican en una misma recta, así la Jorge Chávez empieza justo en el hospital Goyenche.
Las casonas que encontramos en la avenida Goyeneche están mejor conservadas pero aún así el deterioro es notable en algunas de ellas, espero que sea dado por alto :colgate:

Emepecemos con el recorrido














































Y la mejor de las construcciones.
































































Una casona en plena restauración










Más de las casonas



















Y una calle o avenida que también me gusta.

La Salle



















Y así acaba nuestro recorrido​


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

EXCELENTE! ya recuerdo a ver pasado por ahí. Me parece muy bueno que restauren las casas y no se las tiren a bajo como en Lima xD. La avenida tb me gusto! los árboles la hacen ver mejor.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Qué simpática la zona! Me gustó mucho la última foto.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Bacanes las fotos y muy lindas las casonas y las calles ... me parece genial que las restauren y les den nuevo uso en vez de demolerlas y construir :banana:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Me gusto la amarilla que tiene el techo redondeado, tiene bastante influencia francesa. La zona esta bien, me recuerda a Santa Beatriz por el reuso que se le esta dando a las casas, lo mejor es que hay muchos arboles que dan una sensacion de tranquilidad.


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Buenas fotos Lu ... mil veces paso por esa avenida y no me detengo a observar la belleza de las casonas .... como lo puedo hacer ahora con las fotos. Gracias . 

La Av. La Salle es bonita ... aparte ahi queda el colegio donde estudie ...  ... debiste tomarle fotos ...


----------



## ferkas (May 26, 2007)

Excelentes fotos Lu y no te molestes tanto si se habla de la seguridad de algunas zonas.


----------



## mitalcalx (Oct 14, 2007)

que bueno que a algunos les den la sensacion de tranquilidad, porque es una de las avenidas mas transitadas de ArequipA....


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

herbert_delgado said:


> Buenas fotos Lu ... mil veces paso por esa avenida y no me detengo a observar la belleza de las casonas .... como lo puedo hacer ahora con las fotos.


Tienes razon, sera por el bullicio y congestion que te aturden un poco, muy bonitas las ultyimas fotos y Chavez de la Rosa :drool:, ese deberia ser un un centro cultural de primer orden en Arequipa y no para colegios (fuera los de la Bryce )


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

jajajaja ni los arboles nos salvan del trafico... por lo menos en fotos se veia medio tranquilo. Recomendacion: a estas alturas el cableado ya deberia ser subterraneo!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

hace rato haber si algun dia lo hace las fotos esta muy chvrs y goyoneche es una avenida muy transitada, x alli han abierto un banco azteca en mi opinon debieron abrirlo en otro lugar no me gusta


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Qué bonita zona, tiene construcciones muy muy interesantes y la mayoría en buen estado. Se parece a ciertos sectores de lima como lince o algunas zonas de jesus maría.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Hermosas fotos de verdad muy lindas las fots de las casas antiguas de la ciudad, alli se puede ver como la ciudad en el pasado tuvo hermosas construcciones  buen trabajo Lu! linda recopilacion


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

bonitas fotos Lu.....me gusto bastante el Chavez de la Rosa....opino lo mismo..mejor que colegio sea un centro cultural.... y la av. La Salle también es muy bonita...creo que el la única avenida en AQP adoquinada.....


----------

